# DeArmond s67



## pendar (Nov 24, 2006)

Any opinions out there on the DeArmond s67 ?
I here the pickups are supposed to be good.
Any comments appreciated


----------



## skinhead (Nov 24, 2006)

I don't know anything about that guitar man.


----------



## Makelele (Nov 25, 2006)

skinhead said:


> I don't know anything about that guitar man.



Google is your friend.







Found a review too:http://lilytears.com/arts/music/guitar/7string/dearmond.htm


----------



## playstopause (Nov 25, 2006)

I'd rather have Epiphone (or Gibson, but i think that's nearly impossible) to come up with a 7-string SG than buy this. I don't know... something looks wrong on this guitar but i can't quite put my finger on it.

SG's are my fav. old-fashionned looking guitar by far.
The one company that's gonna come up with 7-string SG's + Explorers are gonna make good sells... If that ever happens one day.


----------



## 7StringofAblicK (Nov 25, 2006)

playstopause said:


> I'd rather have Epiphone (or Gibson, but i think that's nearly impossible) to come up with a 7-string SG than buy this. I don't know... something looks wrong on this guitar but i can't quite put my finger on it.
> 
> SG's are my fav. old-fashionned looking guitar by far.
> The one company that's gonna come up with 7-string SG's + Explorers are gonna make good sells... If that ever happens one day.




The ESP/LTD Viper 7 is an SG shape...I have a 6 string Viper 400 and it absolutely smokes.


----------



## playstopause (Nov 25, 2006)

7StringofAblicK said:


> The ESP/LTD Viper 7 is an SG shape...I have a 6 string Viper 400 and it absolutely smokes.



For me, the viper is _almost_ a SG shape.

I would like a true-to-the-original SG 7-string.


----------



## huber (Nov 26, 2006)

I played a 6 string Viper. It was a pretty sweet guitar. I must say it surprised me. Never played the 7 though. I think I'd go with a Viper over Epi/Gibson. Never played DeArmond.


----------



## Shannon (Nov 26, 2006)

The DeArmond is pretty much a copy of the famous Kim Thayil-approved Guild S-100.


----------



## angusyoungwanabe (Nov 26, 2006)

playstopause said:


> For me, the viper is _almost_ a SG shape.
> 
> I would like a true-to-the-original SG 7-string.



if thats the case, they'll never have a a true to the original SG7 cuz the SG only had six strings.


----------



## BinaryTox1n (Nov 26, 2006)

Shannon said:


>


 
Why do people insist on putting guitars on the ground when they take pictures of them? 
"Yeah, it looks great in the picture, but what the fuck are all of these scratches?"


----------



## playstopause (Nov 26, 2006)

angusyoungwanabe said:


> if thats the case, they'll never have a a true to the original SG7 cuz the SG only had six strings.



Well, i'm aware of that, thank you  . 
I said, i _wished _for a real-shape SG-7.


----------



## pendar (Nov 27, 2006)

I think I'm gonna go for it, 189 bucks..... canadian!!
HeeHee!


----------



## playstopause (Nov 27, 2006)

Yeah... At that price, there's not much to loose  
Get it and beat it!


----------



## skinhead (Nov 27, 2006)

BinaryTox1n said:


> Why do people insist on putting guitars on the ground when they take pictures of them?
> "Yeah, it looks great in the picture, but what the fuck are all of these scratches?"



hahaha 

That's true, they put some conklin on the floor, some customs on the floor.

They look like they where cheap guitars hehe.

That SG it's a litle strange too me.


----------



## pendar (Dec 13, 2006)

Got it! after changing the strings and setting it up I was quite surprised, the neck feels great and the sounds out of both pickups are sweet. The bridge pu is hotter than I expected. There is easy access to all frets and the low B rings clear. It does look very similar to the Guild Kim Thayil played. Can't believe it only cost $180 cdn.


----------



## Stitch (Dec 16, 2006)

I played the 6-er of that and i loved it. Not my cup of tea (i like more points on my guitar, not a tellytubby shape) but your right about the pup's awesome :


----------



## pendar (Dec 16, 2006)

Yeah, the more I play it the more impressed I am.
The bridge p/u is wayyyy hotter than I can believe !
Are these pickups made by DeArmond? I'm considering putting these p/u in my Jackson dx-7 reverse, (Which already sounds great) because I'm a sucker for the neck.
The DeArmond feels pretty good but if you really wanna shred you gotta go Jackson!


----------

